# Knife Brand Links...



## Cruentus

I know that a lot of you come to the knife forum curious about what brands of knives are good, reputable, and so forth.

So, for some of you who might be interested, here are some links to reputable knife companies. There are a lot more out there from what I&#8217;ll be able to list I am sure. Among these prices will vary, and opinions about which brand is best will vary even more. What made the "cut" for me listing these particular companies were how reliable I feel the makers are. I asked myself, &#8220;Could a knife made by this company perform the tasks that it is designed for in a reliable fashion.&#8221; If I could say yes, then I listed the company. There may be more that I have forgotten, however. There really are so many!  

Regardless, have fun browsing, and feel free to add on if you&#8217;d like&#8230;   

Now, because there are so many companies, I will name the company (in alphabetical order if I can), category they are best known for (or so I believe), and then I will list the site.

Example: Spyderco; Tactical Folder, http://www.spyderco.com/

The categories are as follows:

Outdoors &#8211; Knives used mostly for outdoorsman activities; hunting, fishing, etc.

Operator &#8211; Taylored specifically for Operators - Military, LEO, or Security professionals.

Tactical Folder &#8211; Folding knives for tactical use; could be a wide variety of designs and uses for civilians as well as operators.

Fixed Fighting &#8211; Fixed blades designed for combat or fighting; or dueling knives.

Utility &#8211; Blades designed for some sort of utility purpose.

Kitchen &#8211; Quality knives made for the kitchen

Now, obviously these categories overlap in many ways. Some knives are designed for many different purposes in mind. And, most companies make more then one kind of knife. I only list what I feel they are best KNOWN for to give MT members a guideline for searching. So, I may list Kershaw in the Tactical Folder category because they are most known for that, even though they have a fine line of kitchen knives. Also, keep in mind that I categorize as far as I know and as best as I can. So, opinions may vary from how I categorize.

Anyways, I hope that you find these helpful!  

List:

A.G. Russell Knives; Outdoor/Utility: http://www.agrussell.com/

Al Mar Knife Co.; Tactical Folder: http://www.almarknives.com/



Bark River Knife and Tool; Outdoors/fixed fighters: http://www.barkriverknifetool.com/products.html

Benchmade; tactical folders: http://www.benchmade.com/

Boker USA; tactical folders/operator:  https://www.bokerusa.com/

Buck Knives; Outdoors: http://www.buckknives.com/

Camillus Cutlery; Operator/Outdoors: http://www.camillusknives.com/

CAS Iberia; Fixed Fighting (historical knives): http://www.casiberia.com/cas_website/main.asp

Cold Steel; tactical folders/fixed fighting: http://www.coldsteel.com/

Columbia River Knife & Tool; Outdoors/tactical folder: http://www.crkt.com/

Dozier Knives; Outdoors: http://www.dozierknives.com/

Emerson Knives; Operator: http://www.emersonknives.com/

Extreme Ratio; Operator: http://www.extremaratio.com/ing/

Fox Cutlery; Fixed Fighter/Outdoors: http://www.foxcutlery.com/

Gaetan Beauchamp; Outdoors: http://www.beauchamp.cjb.net/

Gerber Legandary Blades; Outdoors, Utility: http://www.gerberblades.com/home.php

Gigand Knives; tactical folder: http://www.gigand.com/company.html

Grohmann Knives; Outdoors/Kitchen: http://www.grohmannknives.com/

Henckels; Kitchen: http://www.kitchen-brand.com/Henckels-Kitchen-2.asp

Hibben Knives; Fixed Fighting: http://www.hibbenknives.com/

Ka-Bar; Operator: http://www.kabar.com/

Kershaw Knives; Tactical Folder: http://www.kershawknives.com/

Klotzli; Tactical folder; http://www.klotzli.com/

Lone Wolf Knives; Outdoors/folding: http://www.lonewolfknives.com/

Marbles Outdoors; Outdoors: http://www.marblesoutdoors.com/

Marttiini; Outdoors: http://www.marttiini.fi/puukot/shop/english/

Master Of Defense (MOD Knives); Operator: http://www.mastersofdefense.com/

Maserin; tactical folder: http://www.maserin.com/

Microtech: Operator/tactical folder: http://www.microtechknives.com/

Ontario Knife Company; Fixed Fighting/Outdoors/Operator: http://www.ontarioknife.com/

Outdoor Edge; Outdoors/utility: http://www.outdooredge.com/

Pardue Knives; tactical folders: http://www.pardueknives.com/

Puma Knives; outdoors: http://www.pumaknives.com/

Queen Cutlery and Schatt & Morgan, Co.; Outdoors/utility/folders: http://www.qcutlery.com/catalog/

Randall Made Knives; Fixed Fighter/Outdoors: http://www.randallknives.com/

Randy Lee Knives; Outdoors/fixed fighting: http://www.randyleeknives.com/

Remington; outdoors: http://www.remington.com/NR/exeres/...BF8ECCED7B}&NRQUERYTERMINATOR=1&cookie_test=1

Scar Knives; fixed fighting: http://www.scarknives.com/

Schrade knives and tools; Utility: http://www.schradeknives.com/

Smith & Wesson; tactical folder: http://store.smithwesson.com/store/index.php3?cat=375283&sw_activeTab=5

SOG; Operator: http://www.sogknives.com/

Spyderco; tactical folders: http://www.spyderco.com/

Strider Knives; Operator: http://www.striderknives.com/

Superknife Co.; Utility: http://www.superknife.com/

TOPs Knives; Outdoors/Operator: http://www.topsknives.com/

United Cutlery; Utility: http://www.unitedcutlery.com/

Victorinox Swiss Army; Utility: http://www.swissarmy.com/

Wenger; Utility: http://www.wengerna.com/

William Henry Knives; Tactical folder/kitchen: http://www.williamhenryknives.com/

W.R. Case and Sons; Utility: http://www.wrcase.com/index.htm

Wustof; Kitchen: http://www.wusthof.com/

Xikar; Utility (Cigar Cutter): http://www.xikar.com/main.asp


Happy Hunting&#8230;If you have any questions about the companies or a particular knife, feel free to ask. I am sure that I or someone else can find an answer.

Yours,

PJMOD
 :ultracool


----------



## Ito-okita

Hmmm.... What made you put brands like Hibben and United Cutlery here ? I'd never bet my life on 420J2 steel ? I know Hibben made some great stuff earlier but that would be the 60's & 70's and United are just wallhangers. Not bashing, just asking.


----------



## Cruentus

Ito-okita said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... What made you put brands like Hibben and United Cutlery here ? I'd never bet my life on 420J2 steel ? I know Hibben made some great stuff earlier but that would be the 60's & 70's and United are just wallhangers. Not bashing, just asking.



Good questions sir.

#1. United Cutlery does make a lot of junk, and many know them for flee market fantasy knives and movie knives. However, United Cutlery is actually a very large company with different divisions, and some of the divisions make a more reliable product. Colt (tactical), Henckels(kitchen), Stanley(utility) are just to name a few divisions that make O.K. tools for the job. So, I listed them because on the site on the left hand corner there are links to the different divisions. Since there are so many divisions, I could have listed U.C. under any and all categories. I chose utility mainly because of the Stanley division. U.C. brand knives would not be my first choice for a tactical blade, but when I used to work construction, we relied often on Stanley brand tools to do the job. For utility blades, they make a good strong, reliable, and inexpensive tool.

#2. On Gil Hibben brand knives, I hear what you are saying about poorer steel quality then other brands. However, do you own a Hibben knife? They are a lot stronger then other brands that use 440 steel. Here is a quote from his site:

"The magic is in the location of the carbon atom in the annealed steel. The carbon atom is in the center of the molecule. This is referred to as austinite. When the steel is heated the carbon atom moves to the outside of the molecule when a cetain temperature is reached. The old blacksmith using tool steel would wait for his work to become non-magnetic and then quickly quench in oil to keep the carbon atom from going back to the center of the molecule. (Our modern steels like 440-C are air quenched and remain magnetic even at high temperatures.) The carbon atom remains outside of the molecule thus compressing the steel. My old metalurgist said "steel is made up of molecules with the carbon atom in the center. It is like a box of ping-pong balls under a microscope. At a certain temperature the carbon atom moves outside of the ping-pong balls thus compressing them incredibly tight." This transformation is called martinsite. A complete martinsite transofrmation and draw tempered to the desired hardness is the recipe for edge holding and durability." - Gil Hibben

Using this treatment method, Gil is able to take what some would consider a "lesser" quality steel (actually a 440-C) to make a more durable and reliable cutting tool. The results are pretty sleek designs, a decently strong knife with an ability to hold an edge, at low cost (well, lost cost to Gil anyways...low cost to us depends on the product). I personally like his Hibben Claw #1, which I own, and is a low cost knife that has maintained it's drastic and nasty point through many cutting drills.

Now, despite that a buyer may have compelling reasons to buy Gil's knives, I am not really an apologetic for Gil. I think he makes good collectors knives and throwers, but for other uses I would probably pick something else for the money. Regardless, I tried not to be too much of an elitist in regards to steel quality when I posted those links. The standard for posting them was not real high. All I did was ask myself, "Would this get the job done without failing on me if I had it." If I had a Gil Hibben fixed blade in a fight, I am confident that I could defend myself with it without it failing on me, even if given the choice I would carry something else.

So, I hope that answers your questions.   

PJMOD


----------



## Cruentus

Here are some more...

Anderson Knives; Tactical Folder (custom): www.andersoncustomknives.com

Blade-Tech; Tactical Folder/Operator: www.blade-tech.com

Bowen Knife Company; Fixed Fighting: http://www.bowenknife.com/

Branton Knives: Fixed Fighting: http://www.brantonknives.com/

Brian Tighe; tactical folders: http://www.tigheknives.com/

Briar Knives; tactical folders: http://www.darrelralph.com/

Bud Nealy; Fixed Fighting/Outdoors: http://www.budnealyknifemaker.com/

Chris Reeve Knives: Tactical folder/fixed fighting: http://www.chrisreeve.com/

Cox Knives; Fixed Fighting/Outdoors: http://www.colincoxknives.com/index.html

Entrek; Fixed Fighting: http://www.ennis-entrekusa.com/

Foster Knives; Outdoors: http://www.fosterknives.com/

Glade Blade: Tactical Folder: http://www.gladeblade.com/index.html

Idaho Knife Works: Outdoors: http://www.idahoknifeworks.com/

Jukka Hankala; Outdoors: www.hankala.com

Kellam Knives; Outdoors: http://www.kellamknives.com/

Lightfoot Knives; Tactical Folders: http://www.lightfootknives.com/

Linton Cutlery; Tactical Folder/Fixed Fighting: http://www.linton.com.tw/usa/index.asp

Mercworx; Operator: http://www.mercworx.com/

Mission Knives: Operator: http://www.missionknives.com/ 

Pat Crawford Knives; Tactical Folder: http://www.crawfordknives.com/

Pro-Tech Knives; Tactical Folder/Operator: http://www.protechknives.com/

Protool Industries; Utility: http://www.woodmanspal.com/

Robertson's Custom Cutlery; Fixed Fighting: http://www.robertsoncustomcutlery.com/

Shiva Ki Knives; Fixed Fighter: http://www.shivakicustomknives.com/

True North Knives; Folder/Fixed/Outdoor: http://www.truenorthknives.com/

Wilson Tactical, LLC; Fixed Fighters: http://www.wilsontactical.com/

 :supcool:


----------



## Cruentus

Well...that's almost 80 brands so far...I think it's time to sticky this one, eh?


----------



## Shinkengata

http://www.e3customknives.vze.com


----------



## Troy Ostapiw/Canada

Great guys, thanks for the links........


----------



## CuongNhuka

d*** dude do you have enough links their???

sweet Brighit bless your blade

John


----------



## KenpoTess

Mr. Janulis is the Moderator of this area, and was certainly going out of his way to post the links.  If you have an issue with something, Please refrain from innane postings just to say something that has absolutely no relevance to the topic.

~Tess
-MT S. Mod




			
				coungnhuka said:
			
		

> d*** dude do you have enough links their???
> 
> sweet Brighit bless your blade
> 
> John


----------



## CuongNhuka

ahh kempotess, and anyone else who took my line as impolite, that was intended as a joke. you know hay do you have enough links their? hahaha, freindly laugh. if that came off the wrong way, i applogise, but please keep in mind that was not meant as an insult.

Sweet Brighit bless your blade

John


----------



## KenpoTex

Another link:

Shiv Works; Fixed Fighting: http://www.shivworks.com/products.asp


----------



## Navarre

Tulisan, thanks for all of the links. I have no experience in knife arts but would like to look at some of the better fighting blades. 

Although I could eventually look at all of the links, it would take a lot of time for something I don't have the opportunity to practice.  Could you suggest maybe 5 of the listed sites that you feel have the best offering of blades that a knife art martial artist might use?


----------



## KenpoTex

Navarre said:
			
		

> Tulisan, thanks for all of the links. I have no experience in knife arts but would like to look at some of the better fighting blades.
> 
> Although I could eventually look at all of the links, it would take a lot of time for something I don't have the opportunity to practice. Could you suggest maybe 5 of the listed sites that you feel have the best offering of blades that a knife art martial artist might use?


I'm not Tulisan (obviously ) but I'll give you my $0.02.  
Really, to pick even 5 companies is a challenge because many companies make knives that share a similar theme, or that are suitable for similar styles of "fighting."  Therefore, without knowing what you're interested in, or how you intend to use it (if at all) it's a tough call to make.

That being said, here are some I've found to be of good quality either through personal experience, or based on the recommendation of someone who's opinions I respect.  Some of these companies make knives in a variety of different styles, whereas others are more similar in their intended use.  Hope this helps.

Cold Steel 
SOG 
Benchmade
Shivworks
Columbia River Knife&Tool (CRKT)
Mercworx
Crawford
Nealy


----------



## Sensei Paul Hart

Hello all, I have a knife business and would like to invite anyone on this board to shop at my store. It is located at http://steelhartknives.com and if you mention this board I will give you a 15% discount off our already reduced prices. Also, if you are looking for a specific knife that I do not have listed let me know and I will find out my cost and if I can get it. I only carry knives I have tried out so it is very much a "we know we sell the good stuff" site.


----------



## robskoal

Hey everyone I just saw some nice training Karambits listed on e-bay.  I just did a search for Karambit.  Has anyone purchased these?  They look very nice they are made out of some type of molded hard rubber.  Just wondering they seem inexpensive.


----------



## Mr.Rooster

I wouldn't take the brands too seriously as the bigger named brands are pretty much giving you the same product as the lesser names but your paying for the bigger name even though it's probably not worth it.  
I think personal style preference is more important.  I love Tanto blades.


----------



## masherdong

> Hey everyone I just saw some nice training Karambits listed on e-bay. I just did a search for Karambit. Has anyone purchased these? They look very nice they are made out of some type of molded hard rubber. Just wondering they seem inexpensive.


 
Are you talking about these??







If so, then yes they are highly recommended!!  These are from indianacombatarts.com.  So far, no complaints about them.  They sell knock offs that are similar to the name brands.  For example, the black karambit that is on the left is a knock off of the emerson karambit.  I ordered this one as well as the emerson karambit CQC-7 which is a tanto blade.  They got it for me at a very reasonable price.  You should check them out.

www.indianacombatarts.com

Rob and Sandi will go out of their way to make sure that you are satisfied with your product.


----------



## UrBaN

Has anyone dealt with them at all? Ordered anything?

http://www.shivworks.de/

Any feedback will be much appreciated


----------



## KenpoGuy21

Just wondering what you guys thought about the JIM WAGNER REALITY BASED BLADE (SERRATIONS)

http://www.jimwagnerrealitybased.com/homelinkboker.html

http://store.jimwagnerrealitybased.c...errations.aspx

This knife looks cool and I like the false pen tip since I will be wearing it with slacks most of the time.

Thoughts?


----------



## Alan0354

I can't find direct contact for Steel Will. I found their website, but not contact.

Tactical, Outdoor and EDC knives


----------



## drop bear

Only one good knife out there.


----------



## Rich Parsons

drop bear said:


> Only one good knife out there.


:O 
Now that is marketing  
You have your own Knife company using your name


----------

